

Ionic wind thrusters may be efficient alternative to conventional jet engines - FrojoS
http://mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/ionic-thrusters-0403.html

======
Detrus
Typically called lifters by hobbyists
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKi9OOS-e94>

